# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Tập làm cnc đầu tay, xin cả nhà giúp đỡ

## phuocviet346

Chào cả nhà !
Sau một thời gian thoe dõi học hỏi cả nhà trên diễn đàn và đi lụm ve chai cũng tương đối
Nay dựa trên các thiết bị lụm được nên em diy cái mô hình cnc C-Frame trước để gia đình cncpro góp ý giúp em, mạnh tay chém giúp em để em hoàn thiện rồi dựng máy cho giảm bớt tiền học phí khi dựng máy.
Đặc biệt vì lụm ve chai về lắp ráp nên em thấy cái khung trục Z nó mỏng manh quá không biết trụ nổi không ? Nếu yvàếu quá thì bê tông Epoxy hoặc cắt sắt tấm về chơi ...
Sau đây em thống kê một số vật tư lụm ve chai và kế hoạch con máy muốn dựng
THỐNG KÊ VẬT TU MUA VE CHAI
1.	Trục X:
-	Vít me phi 20 bước 5 loại 4 đường bi, dài 700 hàng trình 600
-	Ray trượt bản 25 dài 950
-	Servo 400W + Hộp giảm tốc 1:10
2.	Trục Y:
-	Vít me phi 20 bước 5 loại 4 đường bi, dài 510 hành 400
-	Ray trượt bản 25 loại có cánh dài 710
-	Servo 400W + Hộp giảm tốc 1:10
3.	Trục Z:
-	Vít me phi 25 bước 6 loại 4 đường bi, dài 935 hành trình 600
-	Ray trượt bản 25 loại có cánh dài 860
-	Servo 750W + Hộp giảm tốc 1:10
4.	Spindle
-	Công suất 3.7kW, 3 pha, 220VAC, 300Hz
-	17.000RPM
-	Body: Full gang thép
-	Xuất xứ: Shioh Japan
-	Inventer Toshiba: 7.5kW, 3pha, 220VAC, 400Hz
5.	Controller 
-	Controller AKZ250 loại 4 trục (Trục A: Option)
-	Software MACH3
DIY CNC C-FRAME
-	Hành trình X: 600
-	Hành trình Y: 400
-	Hành trình Z: 350
-	Mục đích chính: Phay sắt …
Đây là mô hình 3D em vẽ rồi lắp ghép lại cho tiện để ACE góp ý giúp

----------


## vusvus

theo ngu kiến của e thì bác nên tăng cứng cho 2 chỗ khoanh đỏ ạ

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## cnclaivung

cụ vào mục của Namcnc, có khung máy của cụ ấy tham khảo...em nhin nó yếu sao sao ấy, máy con C ăn sắt em từng chứng kiến nó không mỏng manh như của cụ đâu,,,nhin nó khủng bố lắm cụ ạ, vì tiêu chí cụ phay sắt nên em góp ý tí thoai,

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## phuocviet346

Thanks các bác, em cũng thấy yếu nên ngay từ đầu nhấn mạnh phần này nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp. Tại cái khung đó lụm ve chai về nên thiết kế thử mà thấy không ổn, đang phân vân đổ epoxy hay dựng khung trục Z khác. Các bác cứ góp ý em càng nhiều càng tốt  ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái Z thì ngon lành anh đừng lo, có phần bệ X tại sao anh lại phải làm bệ riêng với cái đế, cứ làm dài ra gắn luôn cái X và phần đế của Z lại với nhau.

----------


## phuocviet346

> Cái Z thì ngon lành anh đừng lo, có phần bệ X tại sao anh lại phải làm bệ riêng với cái đế, cứ làm dài ra gắn luôn cái X và phần đế của Z lại với nhau.


Hi romeo, cũng tính gắn cái bệ X với Z chung nhưng cái đế bệ Z lại lớn hơn cái X nên gắn lên thấy nó dư ra 2 bên nhìn không đẹp, nên chuyển qua kiểu này. Để thử các kiểu xem sao

----------


## CKD

Mẫu này mình tính toán hơi sai một tẹo.
Nhưng làm gợi ý thì Ok.

----------


## itanium7000

Bác có vẻ cố quá về cái hành trình của máy. Với em thì nó dài quá sức hay là Y hẹp quá mức. Khoảng cách tâm hai ray trượt Y nên bằng 0.5594 (Bessel points) chiều dài của X.

----------


## Tuấn

XY ngon rồi bác chủ ui, cột Z với cái đế chỉnh lại chút là ổn rồi, bác tham khảo cái mẫu này thì hợp lý ợ :

----------


## phuocviet346

> XY ngon rồi bác chủ ui, cột Z với cái đế chỉnh lại chút là ổn rồi, bác tham khảo cái mẫu này thì hợp lý ợ :


Con này trục Z hoành tráng quá, tại mấy cái trục xyz này em lụm ve chai về ráp nên mới như vây. Nếu không ổn thì phải mua sắt tấm về chơi quá

----------


## phuocviet346

> Bác có vẻ cố quá về cái hành trình của máy. Với em thì nó dài quá sức hay là Y hẹp quá mức. Khoảng cách tâm hai ray trượt Y nên bằng 0.5594 (Bessel points) chiều dài của X.


Tại mấy cái trục xyz mua ve chai về như vậy đó bác chứ em không có tham đâu.

----------


## cuongmay

cái sườn Z bác phải làm cứng gấp nhiều lần thế . tấm đế liên kết xy với z cũng phải dầy lên rất rất nhiều lần . với kết cấu hiện tại của bác phay nhôm nó réo điếc tai còn phay sắt chắc mòn dao sau vài nốt nhạc . .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh cứ chụp hình cái trục X lên cho anh em xem, cái trục x thì chuẩn ko cần chỉnh rồi vì nó tháo ra từ nguyên con máy phay CNC, chổ bắt ray phía trên mài nhẵn, mặt đít cũng là mặt bích bắt ray trục Y vào, cũng mài luôn, độ rộng của ray của ray trục Y theo cái mặt bích đáy của bệ gang là dc.

----------

